
Migrate from GitHub to GitLab - tehsauce
https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/import/github.html
======
dang
I don't suppose we need two Github-to-Gitlab migration discussions on the
front page, and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223116)
is more topical and was submitted earlier.

------
top_post
The outrage here is insane. People are acting like Microsoft have already
ruined something - they've done nothing, not even had a chance to do anything.

~~~
api_or_ipa
Good. I've structured my life to avoid Microsoft, and I intend to continue
doing such. This is a vote of non-confidence in Microsoft and they should
realise that their reputation for abhorrent behaviour cannot be erased
overnight.

------
SEJeff
Milking the acquisition news much?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221527)

~~~
arcticfox
The Gitlab CEO was even spamming the #movingtogitlab hashtag in that thread
before his posts largely got flagged and removed. It was quite... untactful,
to say the least.

------
emodendroket
Maybe I'm missing something, but this should be as easy as changing the
remote.

~~~
singhrac
Yeah, this is about importing all the 'metadata' that Git doesn't host but
Github does: pull requests, issues, wiki pages, releases, etc.

These features are immensely helpful for any organization or open source
project and one of the main reasons that the 'centralization' of Git happened.

------
hel_o
Github with microsoft is not the same thing, I dont like microsoft, I will
migrate to Gitlab.

